# teaching female to whistle



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

pretty sure petrie is a girl now (still not sure though:wacko but just wondering if there is a special way to teach females to whistle cause i would still like petrie to be able to whistle, and now that it is summer i have a lot of time to train him. so if anyone knows of any ways tell me please 
thank you


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't think there is a special way to do it. A few of them just do. None of my girls whistle but my friend (JiggersMommy) had a female that would wolf whistle. So it is possible.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, I am 98% sure that Echo is a female, but she chatters a lot in a very..musical? way  and even seems to imitate Halley's whistles.
Most females will not ever whistle, as hard as you might try. I would stick to simple whistles (not songs, but just a few notes, like a wolf whistle) and see what happens. Still, be prepared for the possibility that Petrie won't pick up on it.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

just whistle a certain tune
and repeat it alot say a couple times when you walk into the room she may eventually learn it


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

the previous owner of my mums semi tame and wolf whistling tiel thought that the tiel was male! just because it could whistle lol. as soon as i say her i though thats no male lol


----------

